# Excersise and walks



## Gerryc (Sep 24, 2013)

I would be grateful to know how long a dog can be walked / excersised , my vet said 1 minute per week of age so 12mins excersise a day at 12 Weeks old , this seems very little , we are chasing balls around the garden for longer at the moment at 10 weeks. I do not want to damage her . Should we be stopping her. I did not get this advice with my Weimaraner and let her go as long as she wanted as soon as her injections took ( this was 12yrs ago mind )


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Vizslas are a little different when it comes to exercise needs, as I am sure you know!

12 minutes a day is definitely not long enough. I think the exercise restrictions mainly apply to on-leash exercise such as walks. Running around in the backyard doesn't apply. Your pup should be allowed to do that as long as she wants. She will know when she's tired and has had enough.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

12 minutes of exercise a day? thats hilarious. 

puppies at that age have about an hour worth of energy. usually puppies will lay down when they are tired. as long as you are not forcing it, you should be OK


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Per your vet, that means a year old dog can't even walk an hour!

At 12 weeks Chase would walk 30-60 min depending on other activity that day


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/09/how-vizsla-ages.html

I think you can do more but flat ground and little jumping. Let the bones develop correctly by not over taxing them. That is the purpose of taking it slow. The above chart will show you comparable human ages to dog ages for a Vizsla sized dog. Not all dogs age the same.

Have fun. Great shot of a tired Vizsla. 

*A tired Vizsla is a happy Vizsla (and family).
*
RBD


----------



## Gerryc (Sep 24, 2013)

Thank you all we were so looking forward to getting out and exploring . We will be sensible and not over do it but more confident now that a nice walk is ok. Willow is a bit stir crazy and we have promised her it will get better.


----------



## cottonpeonie (Sep 24, 2013)

Although I'm new to all this, I have to agree with some of the other comments.... 10 minutes is no where near enough to get that excess energy out. 

Sherwood is 11 weeks today and can't start going out until after this weekend and then we'll do some short walks, but he loves nothing more than chasing around the field and exploring... or chasing a ball (or sometimes the chickens if one gets out!). I tried keeping it brief to begin with, but he just got really frustrated and wouldn't concentrate on any training until he'd had a bit of a mad 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Gerryc (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes I was thinking of 15 - 20 mins 3 times a day for all our sanity !


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

The best advice I've seen is that Vizslas, like humans, are all different. Pay attention to when they are tired (lagging behind or just walking alongside, less bouncy) and if they seem stiff after exercise (that day or the next day) then you probably overdid it so ease off on the walkies. Less is more, tire them out with training and play at home rather than going on long walks when they're little. 

Playtime doesn't count as much towards minutes because they can stop whenever they like and there aren't as many repetitive movements on their joints, whereas on a walk you still have to get them back and they get too heavy to carry long distances pretty quickly! 

That's my understanding anyway...


----------

